# SW ProClassic and Brush Marks



## Sdiver2489 (Sep 27, 2014)

Been trying to use some SW ProClassic I had laying around to do some trim work. First tried the stuff straight up and found it to be pretty stiff with a VERY quick dry time. Didn't really have any issues with keeping a wet edge on trim but nevertheless the stuff never laid out to a smooth finish. 

I tried thin coats, thick coats nothing worked. So I threw in some floetrol and while it definitely slowed the dry time and improved flow. Fine lines from the brush still remain.

Could it be just that this paint is probably around 1.5 years old (well sealed) or is this paint just that difficult to work with?


----------



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

I like Advance from Ben Moore a lot better and it lays out super nice like it's been sprayed!


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

I use PC Hybrid quite a bit and never had a problem. It does have its own leveler in it so I don't think floetrol is recommended.


----------



## WestCoast99 (May 8, 2012)

I use ProClassic waterborne and it usually lays out nicely. There is a learning curve. First, you should work at a steady to fast pace and always keep a wet edge. Second, if using a brush, you have to figure out through practice just how thick to lay it on so it doesn't start to sag/run. I recently brushed a small bathroom cabinet set in PC (cleaned, sanded, oil primed, then brushed 3 coats) and it looks as close to a sprayed finish as you could hope for.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

The regular PC works well - you just can't overwork it. With the hybrid I've learned to lay it on and then walk away, walk away again, and then walk away a third time.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

I like PC.

But for the price and the fact that it levels out better, I prefer Solo. 

Some may knock it, but from my experience and the fact that it looks beautiful when sprayed, makes it a win win.

Edit:
Yes the brush marks can be an issues if your not familiar with using it or if you don't have a fine brush tip. Try using the Purdy Syntox with some thin coats and layout in one direction. Get it on there where you want it and lay it off. See if that helps you.


----------



## Sdiver2489 (Sep 27, 2014)

Hi guys, thanks for the advice. I tried straight up SW PC on a spare piece of crown I had. I had been getting some success on a piece of 5.25" baseboard. I had some slight waves but no longer the fine lines from the brush.

This time, without floetrol, it seems to have worked great. I applied it slightly thicker than I normally would and tried to not work it too much and spread it too thin. While the end coat is a little thicker than I'd normally do, it appears to be drying smooth. I'll check on it in a couple hours and then try these methods on the larger 5.25" baseboard and see if I can replicate.

Thanks again!

By the way, I haven't tried a Corona Chinex brush yet but just ordered one. I've been using Wooster Chinex brushes and am pretty happy with those. I imagine performance should be similar given they have the same bristles.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Straight PC brushed. Just threw a quick coat on in my son's room cause he jacked this casing up. The minimal brush marks you see are only because I didn't bother to sand the previous finish (quite brushy). 

With regular PC, I just use a soft brush and apply only on one direction...no back and forth. For things like 6-panel doors, any paint I get outside the panels I just quickly wipe off with a damp rag before painting the rest of the door. 










Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Maybe it's just my imagination but has anybody ever noticed that the second coat of PC sometimes doesn't seem to go on as well and lay out quite as nice as the first?


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

RH said:


> The regular PC works well - you just can't overwork it. With the hybrid I've learned to lay it on and then walk away, walk away again, and then walk away a third time.





RH said:


> Maybe it's just my imagination but has anybody ever noticed that the second coat of PC sometimes doesn't seem to go on as well and lay out quite as nice as the first?


Them hybrids kind of re activate themselves when you top coat ur first coat. I lay em on a little heavier and walk away a little faster.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Oden said:


> Them hybrids kind of re activate themselves when you top coat ur first coat. I lay em on a little heavier and walk away a little faster.


This isn't the hybrid - just the regular acrylic PC. Just seems to want to drag more when putting down a second coat.


----------



## WestCoast99 (May 8, 2012)

This might sound crazy but if it's a small job and I'm just brushing or rolling ProClassic I'll make a light pass over the painted surface with 400 grit sandpaper between coats in the direction that I am painting. And by light I mean hardly any pressure at all. This knocks down any bumps and makes the surface less sticky for the recoat. It probably even helps with adhesion. But like I said, only for small jobs. Everything else is mask and spray.


----------



## two fingers (Sep 28, 2014)

Try a nilox bristel brush. I find it to lay well with thin paints

Sent from my SM-T230NU using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## two fingers (Sep 28, 2014)

I think it has a extended open time so final coat may not go on like the first because the first is still drying

Sent from my SM-T230NU using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

RH said:


> The regular PC works well - you just can't overwork it. With the hybrid I've learned to lay it on and then walk away, walk away again, and then walk away a third time.


That's a lot of walking for an old guy.

Just saying. :jester:


----------



## capn26 (Aug 17, 2014)

I just use PC on some trim in my house that needed a touch up. Just enough floetrol to say it's in there. Looks amazing. Next to no brush marks on casing and none on the six panel door. I love it. You do have to move with a purpose though. And I just got a 3" corona Kingston this weekend. It's the chinex and my first corona. I'm sold. I just have a hard time finding them in town. Where did you find them online?


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## HD painting (May 27, 2013)

Try applying it with a whizz roller and then back brushing. Gives an even coat and no chance to overwork it. Just check back on it for sags before it dries....sanding those out is a bummer.


----------



## Sdiver2489 (Sep 27, 2014)

capn26 said:


> I just use PC on some trim in my house that needed a touch up. Just enough floetrol to say it's in there. Looks amazing. Next to no brush marks on casing and none on the six panel door. I love it. You do have to move with a purpose though. And I just got a 3" corona Kingston this weekend. It's the chinex and my first corona. I'm sold. I just have a hard time finding them in town. Where did you find them online?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


I bought mine through a third party on Amazon


----------



## Sdiver2489 (Sep 27, 2014)

804 Paint said:


> Straight PC brushed. Just threw a quick coat on in my son's room cause he jacked this casing up. The minimal brush marks you see are only because I didn't bother to sand the previous finish (quite brushy).
> 
> With regular PC, I just use a soft brush and apply only on one direction...no back and forth. For things like 6-panel doors, any paint I get outside the panels I just quickly wipe off with a damp rag before painting the rest of the door.
> 
> ...


That's some great results right there. I'm still playing with the stuff. I got GREAT results on the crown that is curved throughout the surface. My results on the 5 1/4" trim is not bad but not quite what I'd like...I still have some very minor waves in the surface. It's laying down quite well now though without floetrol and I don't have the fine brush marks that previously plagued the work. I find I'm laying on two brush loads of paint and spread that quickly over a 1 ft length or so and then finish off in the direction of the previously painted surface. Like I said, not bad and it seems putting more paint on is better with PC. We'll see how this latest piece lays out as it dries. Hopefully it continues to get better. All these pieces are being painted off wall laid flat.


----------



## Sdiver2489 (Sep 27, 2014)

two fingers said:


> Try a nilox bristel brush. I find it to lay well with thin paints
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using PaintTalk.com mobile app


Never used Nylox but willing to give it a try.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

capn26 said:


> I just use PC on some trim in my house that needed a touch up. Just enough floetrol to say it's in there. Looks amazing. Next to no brush marks on casing and none on the six panel door. I love it. You do have to move with a purpose though. And I just got a 3" corona Kingston this weekend. It's the chinex and my first corona. I'm sold. I just have a hard time finding them in town. Where did you find them online?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


Thepaintstore.com


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

My concern is not only brush marks but coverage as well with PC.


----------



## PaintEmUp (Sep 24, 2014)

It really depends on how fast you generally are used to working.

Pro Classic's is some of the best stuff out there.

I'd have to think it's applicator or the actual application of the product. I've never had problems with Pro Classics. For trim I really would recommend spending the extra money for the better brush (don't cheap out for trim work).

One tip with Pro Classics is you can add a bit of floetrol and it'll make your paint less thick and keep it wet a bit longer. Remember a little bit goes along way, you can always add more but if you add too much you could ruin your paint.


----------



## Sdiver2489 (Sep 27, 2014)

PaintEmUp said:


> It really depends on how fast you generally are used to working.
> 
> Pro Classic's is some of the best stuff out there.
> 
> ...


What brush do you recommend for PC?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I like a softer bristle.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

TJ Paint said:


> I like a softer bristle.



Yeah, I don't get how the Chinex stuff gets so much attention as trim brush. I find the brush marks to be heavy and have difficulty getting the paint to cover on small areas like casing returns. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

TJ Paint said:


> I like a softer bristle.



The Corona Tynex nylon brushes are super soft. Being a straight nylon brush they can aggravating to work with, they loose shape quickly, need more frequent washing, and aren't as easy to clean as the chinex ones. But it's all worth it for the smooth film they can lay down.


----------



## Lakesidex (Oct 9, 2011)

Sdiver2489 said:


> . Like I said, not bad and it seems putting more paint on is better with PC. We'll see how this latest piece lays out as it dries. Hopefully it continues to get better. All these pieces are being painted off wall laid flat.


I'm no expert with Sherwin Williams, but I've been using more of it lately. Seems to me that in general, it wants to go on heavy just so you have to pick up an extra gallon or two.


----------



## Sdiver2489 (Sep 27, 2014)

Lakesidex said:


> I'm no expert with Sherwin Williams, but I've been using more of it lately. Seems to me that in general, it wants to go on heavy just so you have to pick up an extra gallon or two.


HA! This has been my experience as well. Seems like none of the paint from there that I use spreads very far at all....and if you do...boy your finish is going to look terrible. SW seems to work best when applied very thick.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

RH said:


> This isn't the hybrid - just the regular acrylic PC. Just seems to want to drag more when putting down a second coat.


I find that to be the case with many paints. Even wall painting.


----------



## Sdiver2489 (Sep 27, 2014)

Picked up a Wooster Nylon brush that I hadn't used in a long time at the local Depot since I just wanted to give it a go after having used Chinex brushes almost exclusively. Early results look really good...much easier getting lighter brush strokes and paint spread as easy if not easier which was surprising. Test trim piece is drying and I'll follow up once its had a chance to fully level out.

On a random note...I've been using Pro/Doo-Z roller covers also exclusively as I've found them to have no shedding and do a pretty good job of applying paints with difficult sheen. My only complaint would be that when I use a 3/8th inch roller of this variety it really doesn't hold much paint. Anybody want to lend their experience?


----------

